# Canon SX270 HS Panoramas



## modene1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi folks,
Is anyone aware of a *panorama* *feature* on this camera? I cannot find one.
Cheers


----------



## timor (Aug 13, 2014)

Do you mean stiching ?


----------



## modene1 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am aware that the disc Canon provide's has it and I've used it but no. Cameras I've seen have some neat in-camera panorama options.


----------

